# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Zebra finch πληροφορίες

## stelios7

Γεια και παλι ενδιαφερομαι για αυτο το ειδος και θα ηθελα να μαθω καταρχας αν αντεχουν σε εξωτερικους χωρους γιατι εγω μπορω μονο στην αυλη να τα εχω εκτος απο τρελες θερμοκρασιες εννοητε.Τι ιδιετεροτητες εχουν και τι απετισεις? Τι κλουβι χρειαζοντε και μπορουν να σιμβιωσουν ολα σε ενα κλουβι? Τι τροφη ειναι καλυτερη για αυτα? Και τελευταιο αυτη την φωλια κλειστου τιπου την ωρησκουμε σε πετ σοπ η ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει? Σας ζαλισα  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο εαν πας στο υπο-forum Η Αυλή του Παραδείσου και διαβασεις τα αρθρα αλλα και τα θεματα, θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες.

----------


## stelios7

Στο θεμα της τροφης τρονε την ιδια με τα καναρινια? Μπηκα σε καποια ηλεκτρονικα πετ σοπ και δεν βρηκα τροφη για αυτα τα πουλια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν τρώνε καναρινοτροφή!
Δες αυτά τα άρθρα!

Γενικά για τα παραδείσια: 

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς**Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών**Μίγματα Σπόρων για  Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια**Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια**Zebra Finch:  Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις*

----------


## stelios7

Τα διαβασα ολα τα αρθρα και βρηκα και καποιες τροφες απλα καποιες ειχαν και καρδερινες απεξω και μπερδευτικα! Τωρα θελω να μου πειτε τι πρεπει να προσεξω για την αγορα τετοιων πουλιων γιατι οπως ξερυμε πολλα πετ σοπ ακομα και τα προφανοι πραγματα σου λενε οτι ειναι καλα! καποια τιπς για να μην με ποιασει κανας πετ σοπας κοροιδο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως όλα τα πουλιά που αγοράζουμε από pet shop, κοιτάμε να είναι υπερκινητικά, να τρώνε, να φτερουγίζουν και άλλα τέτοια σημάδια " ζωής " !
Επίσης, θα κοιτάξεις το φτέρωμα του να είναι καθαρό και γυαλιστερό και θα προσπαθήσεις να δεις μήπως έχει βλέννες στην μύτη , που σημαίνει ότι είναι άρρωστο, να μην έχει δακρυσμένα μάτια επίσης!
Επιπλέον, παρακολούθησε το από μακρυά για αρκετή ώρα, χωρίς αυτό να σε βλέπει, έτσι ώστε να συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά και όχι να πεταρίζει για να μην γίνει ο εύκολος στόχος στον θηρευτή! _( δηλ. εσένα )_

Επίσης, εάν στο κλουβί που είναι αυτό , έχει άρρωστα πουλιά, καλό είναι να αποφύγεις να αγοράσεις από εκείνο το κλουβί _( ή ακόμη και το μαγαζί εκείνο )_ !

Ααα, και σε καμία περίπτωση μην αγοράσεις εκείνη την αισχρή υποτιθέμενη κοκκινοπρασινοκιτρινομπλε βιταμίνη..... μόνο ζάχαρη είναι που βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη μυκήτων και άλλων παρόμοιων οργανισμών!

----------


## stelios7

1ον η βλενα στην μυτη πως ειναι? μπορειτε να μου στειλετε καποια φωτο να δω στο περιπου να ξερω? 2ον αυτη η βιταμινη να φανταστω ειναι απο αυτες της τελειος αχρηστες που προφανος τις πασαρουν οι πετσοπαδες επειδη εχουν μεγαλο κερδος απο αυτες....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες εδώ! Τα λέει όλα!  :Happy: 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*

----------


## stelios7

Και σε τι τιμες παιζουν αυτα? μην παω τελειος ανηδεος εκει περα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Από 10 μέχρι 15 ευρώ τα πουλάνε στην Θεσσαλονίκη...
Παρόλα αυτά, οι pet shopάδες τα αγοράζουν από ιδιώτες και μικροεκτροφείς 5 ευρώ .... τι να πει κανείς!

Αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος από που προέρχονται τα πτηνά σου, τότε μπορείς να κάνεις μία αγγελία... είναι πουλιά που δεν έχουν δυσκολία στην αναπαραγωγή τους και εύκολα στην διατήρηση!
Πολλοί βγάζουν μικρά ζεμπράκια αυτή την εποχή!
Νομίζω ότι κάποιος θα σου εμπιστευτεί τα μικρά του, γεννάνε πολλάάάά μικρά τα zebra finch!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Αυτο ειναι καλο  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Εκανα μια αγγελια σε ενα φορουμ στο fb και μου εχουν πει μεχρι τωρα το φθηνοτερο 15 ευρω το ζευγαρι αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι μην μου δωσει καποιος ζευγαρι και ειναι αδερφια....

----------


## Chopper

Βάλε μία αγγελία στο φόρουμ εδώ.

----------


## stelios7

Για να μου χαρισουν εννοεις?

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον σκευτικα κατι μιας και δεν εχω και πολλα λεφτα για να αγορασω τα πουλια, πριν λιγες μερες ανοιξα ενα ποστ στο οποιο ανταλασσα καποια πραγματα (βλακειουλες αλλα δεν μου χρειαζοντε) και ζηταγα καποιο καναρινι. Τωρα μιας και μου αρεσουν τα ζεβρακια παρα πολυ ανταλασω τα αντικειμενα με καποιο ζεβρακι η΄ζευγαρι ζεβρακια μιας και ντρεπομαι να ζητησω να μου χαρισουν πουλια (οχι οτι ειναι κακο...)!!! Οριστε και το λινκ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## Chopper

Ναί για να σου χαρίσουν εννοώ.

----------


## stelios7

Προσθεσα σε μια αλλη που ειχα οποτε νομιζω ειμαι οκ αν βρεθει καποιος θα δουμε!!!

----------


## stelios7

Φωλιες κανουν αυτες τον καναρινιον τα καλαθακια ετσι?

----------


## Chopper

Και γώ τέτοια είχα αλλά τα παιδιά εδώ με συμβούλεψαν να πάρω αυτή

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...B1%3B500%3B500

και αυτή έβαλα.Έχω 2 νεοσσούς,με το καλό να μου μεγαλώσουν να σου δώσω το ένα,αλλά έχει ακόμα καιρό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό είναι αμφιλεγόμενο με τις φωλιές!
Δηλ. πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τις κλειστές καλαθωτές και είναι ευχαριστημένοι (το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι γεμίζουν εύκολα κουτσουλιές και πολλές φορές η είσοδος φράζεται, και έτσι θα πρέπει εσύ να καθαρίζεις την έξοδο με κάποιο μαχαιράκι ή σκληρό αντικείμενο!) .... κάποιοι άλλοι αναπαράγουν επιτυχώς αυτό το είδος και σε ανοιχτές φωλιές καναρινιών!
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα κουτάκια, που είναι τα καλύτερα κατά την άποψη μου... 
Δες φωτό!



Πιστεύω βέβαια, ότι τα zebra finch δεν έχουν κάποια απαίτηση μεγάλη όσον αφορά την αναπαραγωγή τους... ότι είδους φωλιάς και να τους βάλεις, αυτά θα πάνε και θα εκτελέσουν την διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής με 80% περίπου επιτυχία! Είναι εύκολα πουλιά, και καθόλου δύστροπα!

----------


## stelios7

Με το καλο Νικολα τα πουλακια σου!!!! Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για τις φωλιες μιας χρησης? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd6ijXijfEA

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ!
Παρόλα αυτά, από το ξένο forum eFinch είπαν ότι μπορεί το χαρτόνι να μαλακώσει από τις κουτσουλιές!
Παρόλα αυτά, η άποψη αυτή διαψεύσθηκε για τον εξής απλό λόγο : Τα χαρτόνια από χυμούς και γάλατα, δεν μαλακώνουν από τα υγρα διότι είναι κατασκευασμένα έτσι, ώστε να διατηρούν τα υγρά τρόφιμα_ ( π.χ. χυμοί, γάλατα κ.λ.π )_  ....

Υπάρχουν όμως χιλιάδες τρόποι να φτιάξουμε φωλιες για πουλιά!
Ας πούμε π.χ, ένα κονσερβοκούτι θα μπορούσε να μιμηθεί μία φωλιά! Υπάρχουν τόσοι τρόποι για να φτιάξουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι *οικονομικές* φωλιές!
Ένα μπουκάλι 1λιτρου νερού, επίσης, θα μπορούσε αν κοβόταν στα δύο να γίνει μία κατάλληλη φωλιά, αφού πρώτα βαφόταν *ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ* με κάποια μπογιά!

Δες φωτό!

  

  Πολύ καλή, έτσι δεν είναι;;;

Και με κονσερβοκούτι!

 

Εύκολες λύσεις!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Δεν θα σινιστουσα κονσερβοκουτι διοτι κοβει παρα πολυ!!! το χαρτι απο γαλατα και τετοια δεν μαλακονει οντος και σιγουρα αν φτιαχτει καποια τετοια φωλια την φτιαχνουμε εσωτερικη και οχι εξωτερικη οπως τις φωτο γιατι αυτη μπορει να ανοιξει και να κινηγαμε πουλια  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... το κονσερβοκούτι αν δεις η πάνω μεριά είναι λεία!  :Happy: 
Το καπάκι το οποίο κόβει , έχει γυρίσει προς τα κάτω!

Παρόλα αυτά για περισσότερη ασφάλεια μπορούμε να κολλήσουμε στην άκρη γύρω γύρω κολλητική ταινία!  :winky: 
Όπως αυτή....




Έτσι δεν θα είναι επικίνδυνο!
Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και στο μπουκάλι νερού! Κατάλαβες πιστεύω τι εννοώ!

----------


## stelios7

Ναι οντος...! Εγω θα προσπαθισω με το γαλα...! οταν με το καλο παρω!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... καλή επιτυχία στην αναζήτηση!  :Happy: 
Ό,τι χρειαστείς, στην διάθεση σου!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## stelios7

Μου εστειλε και μια κοπελα εδω που εχει καποια αρσενικα αν τελικα τα παρω εχει κιαλη αναζητηση μετα!!!!  ::  Ανταλαγη για θηλικα!!!  ::  Και αμα ολα πανε καλα βουρ για κατασκευες!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Στέλιο!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να τα υιοθετήσεις!

Αν είχα ζευγαράκι και έβγαζαν μικρά , θα στα έστελνα σίγουρα!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Θα δουμε τι θα γινει αυριο μου ειπε η κοπελα θα μου απαντισει γιατι λειπει σημερα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, περιμένουμε... κι αν τα πάρεις, θα μας τα συστήσεις ε;;;  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

Εννοηται!!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Και ναι!!! Την πεμπτη περνω τα πρωτα μου ζεβρακια!!! 2 αρσενικα!!! Μετα παμε για τα θηλικα!!!!  ::

----------


## stelios7

Αυτες οι διαστασεις καλες δεν ειναι για φωλια? 11,5 x 12,5 x h 12 cmη φωλια λεγετε  					*FERPLAST NIDO MINI- ΞΥΛΙΝΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ*

----------


## stelios7

Η αυτη καλυτερα? 13χ12χ17 
*FERPLAST NIDO WOODEN NEST BOX SMALL*

----------


## stelios7

Λεω σιγα σιγα να αρχιζω να μαζευω τα απαρετοιτα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chopper

Βάλε μία μικρή κλειστή.

----------


## stelios7

11,5 x 12,5 x h 12 δηλαδη?

----------


## Chopper

Αυτές οι διαστάσεις μεγάλες μου φαίνοτναι.Τα ζεβράκια είναι μικρά,δέν χρειάζονται φωλιά παπαγάλων.Μία μικρή βάλε σάν τη δικιά μου

----------


## stelios7

13x10x9.5 ειναι η δικια σου δεν εχω βρει τετοιες καθολου αυτη που σου ειπα ειναι η ποιο μικρη που βρηκα!

----------


## stelios7

Τελικα μαλλον ιδια με εσενα θα παρω  ::  η μπορει και αυτη  
*Φωλια Diamond Πλαστικη Για Παραδεισια (cm12x13x16h)*την εχουν αρκετα ατομα αυτη σε παραδισια!!

----------


## stelios7

Και νημα να παρω πλαστικη θηκη με νημα Αυτη την πλαστικη την πρασινη?

----------


## Chopper

Ναί,κι αυτή καλή είναι.
Συγγνώμη,δέν έχω υπολογίσει ποτέ διαστάσεις φωλιάς.Με το μάτι τα κάνω.
Νήμα είχα βρεί 2 ειδών.Εγώ παίρνω την πιό φθηνή που ναι μέσα σε ενα κουτάκι με ένα στρογγυλό άνοιγμα για να το τραβάνε.
Το άλλο το πράσινο που λές μπορεί να ναι καλύτερο,δέν ξέρω.

----------


## stelios7

Ποσα γραμαρια νημα θελει για μια φωλια στο περιπου? Και θελω να μαθω αν γινετε ποσο ζουνε αυτα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ποτέ πόσο νήμα θα χρειαστούν! Είναι ανάλογα με τον αρσενικό.. άλλα βάζουνε πάρα πολύ νήμα, σε σημείο να μην χωράνε τα αυγά μέσα στην φωλιά!  :Happy: 
Άλλα, βάζουνε μόνο μία μικρή στρώση! Πάντως μόλις γεννηθεί το πρώτο αυγό, σταματάς να χορηγείς νήμα, γιατί πολλά αρσενικά συνεχίζουν να χτίζουν πάνω από τα αυγά, με αποτέλεσμα να τα σκεπάζουν και να τα "χαλάν" !

Τώρα όσον αφορά την διάρκεια ζωής τους, ζούνε γύρω στα 7, το πολύ 10 χρόνια...... στην αιχμαλωσία ! Στην άγρια φύση ζούνε περίπου 5 χρόνια!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Οκ σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## stelios7

Τα πηρα σε λιγο θα σας τα παρουσιασω κιολας!!!!   ::

----------


## stelios7

Απο ποσο μηνων και μετα μπορουν τα ζεβρακια να ζευγαρωσουν? Ακουσα οτι απο 6 εβδομαδων και μετα εχουν γωνιμοτητα ισχυει?

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ τα βαλα απο 7-8 μηνών περίπου.Καλύτερα λένε τα παιδιά να χρονίσουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως σου είπε ο Νικόλας!  :Happy: 
Βρήκες και θηλυκό;;;

Άντε ωραία!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Απλα διαβαζα ενα αρθρο και ελεγε οτι απο 6 εβδομαδων μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και παραξενευτικα λιγο... 
Ευθημη θηλικο μονο 1 βρηκα 2 μηνων!!! 1 χρονου ουτε να αγορασω δεν βρησκω... 
Πηγα σε ενα πετ σοπ και μου ειπε 12,50 ευρω και μονο για την κοροιδια που τα περνουν 5 και τα δινουν οσο θελουν εφηγα...
Τωρα δεν βρησκω πουθενα... :/
Εχει μηνει ερμος ο αρσενικος...  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα..... καλή αναζήτηση....  :winky: 
Από 6 εβδομάδων είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς!

1ον ο αρσενικός δεν θα είναι πλήρως γόνιμος, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε αποτυχία κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό! 
2ον το θηλυκό κινδυνεύει από *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ* λόγω της μικρής του ηλικίας!

----------


## stelios7

Ναι! Και εγω το διαβασα και παραξενευτικα και μετα σκευτικα οτι ισως επειδη δεν ζουνε και παρα πολυ καιρο οπως τα παπαγαλακια μηπως γιαυτο ζευγαρωναν και ποιο νωρις.

----------


## stelios7

Πως ξεχωριζεις αρσενικο λευκο ζεβρακι απο θηλικο? Μαλλον βρηκα αλλα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος μην τρεχω μετα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο μόνος τρόπος για να τα ξεχωρίσεις είναι το ράμφος!
Στα αρσενικά άτομα, το ράμφος είναι έντονο κόκκινο , ενώ αντιθέτως στα θηλυκά είναι ένα πιο ελαφρύ κόκκινο, προς πορτοκαλί!
Είναι γενικά δύσκολος ο διαχωρισμός του φύλλου αυτών των μεταλλάξεων!

----------


## stelios7

Αυτο δηλαδη ειναι θηλικο https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...2F%3B640%3B569 

και αυτο αρσενικο https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...tm%3B396%3B264

----------


## Efthimis98

Ακριβώς!  :Happy: 
Αν έχεις λίγη εμπειρία , τότε τα καταλαβαίνεις... παρόλα αυτά, ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος! 
Μπορεί κάποιο θηλυκό να έχει πιο έντονο ράμφος! Εσύ θα επιλέξεις π.χ μία θηλυκιά που να το διακρίνεις εύκολα, έτσι ώστε να είσαι σίγουρος.

Πρόσεξε... τα white zebra finch δεν έχουν ούτε μία λωρίδα στο πρόσωπο.



Αυτή όμως η μετάλλαξη_ ( Chestnut Flanked White ή σε συντομογραφία CFW )_, που μοιάζει πολύ με την λευκή , είναι διαφορετική, και αισθητή γίνεται η διαφορά κυρίως στο αρσενικό άτομο!

*θΗΛΥΚΟ*


*ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΑ*

----------


## stelios7

Γεια και παλι!!! Μετα απο καποια διατροφη (τελικα δεν τα αφισα για πολυ σε καραντινα) τους εβαλα και φωλια με νημα... Τους εβαλα μεσα στην φωλια νημα χωρις να τους το στροσω και αυτα το εχου στρωσει μονα τους κατω και τα βλεπω και μπενουν συνεχεια στην φωλια και το βραδυ κοιμουντε μαζι μεσα!!! Αλλα τα πουλια δεν τα βλεπω να φτιαχνουν φωλια να βαζουν δηλαδη μεσα αλλο νημα εκτος απο αυτο που εχει... Βεβαια η θηλικια μπενει και καθετε μεσα συνεχεια και ο αρσενικος μπενει που και που αλλα δεν εχει τυχει ποτε να τα δω να βαζουν μεσα νημα!!!

----------


## stelios7

Μολις επιασα στα πρασα το ζευγαρι να συνουσιαζετε!!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Είσαι σε πολύ καλά βήματα!  :Happy:  Συνέχισε έτσι, αν και δεν έπρεπε να σπάσεις την καραντίνα!
Τι να κάνουμε τώρα, δεν γίνεται τίποτα... καλή επιτυχία!  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

Πιστευω οτι ενα πουλι που ειναι δραστιριο δεν θα ειναι αρρωστο μεσα σε λιγες μερες θα φαινοταν!!! Η θηλικια ειναι μεσα στην φωλια συνεχεια και ο αρσενικος μπενει βγαινει και γενικα ολο εκει τριγυρναει!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσι κάνουν... σε λίγες μέρες ίσως να δεις και το αβγουλάκι!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Ακουγετε και κατι απο μεσα σαν να σκαβει στην φωλια κατι προσπαθει να φτιαξει!!! Οποτε επεξεργαζεται την φωλια και την διαμορφωνει οπως θελει!!!

----------


## stelios7

Ακομα ουτε αυγο.....

----------


## stelios7

Ειναι λογικο να φτιαχνουν τοσες μερες φωλια και να μην κανουν αυγο;

----------


## Chopper

Δέν ξέρω καθόλου.Εμένα κάνουν και χωρίς φωλιά να φανταστείς.
Μήπως της έχει κολλήσει το αυγουλάκι?Πώς συμπεριφέρεται?

----------


## stelios7

Συμπεριφερεται κανονικα απο οσο βλεπω! Αλλα δεν ξερω φοβαμαι να την πιασω να δω απο κατω μην το σπασω κιολας αν εχει... Αλλα δεν την βλεπω και φουσκομενη απο κατω δεν πιστευω....

----------

